# Whole Home DVR working over ethernet but not DECA



## mikeindustries (Feb 6, 2011)

I had my SWM system installed several months ago but didn't active the Whole Home DVR service until now. Seems I can only get it to work via ethernet and not via DECA. Here's the setup:

1. Slimline dish on the roof running into control closet.
2. Coax from dish plugged into top of MSPLIT4R0-03 four-way splitter.
3. Lower left port of splitter connected SWM power module via coax.
4. HR23-700 plugged into 2nd lower port of splitter via coax.
5. H21-200 plugged into 3rd lower port of splitter via coax.
6. Fourth port of splitter empty.
7. HR23-700 connected to internet via ethernet to switch/router.

So.....

If I walk downstairs to my H21-200 and plug it into the home network via ethernet, the upstairs playlist shows up and I can play video (albeit slowly and with remote lags). If I unplug that ethernet, it cannot see the HR23-700 at all.

Everything I read online refers to this "Connected Home Adapter" part that DirecTV never gave me. I've called DirecTV several times and they claim I shouldn't need it with my equipment and that everything should be working fine.

Any ideas? Thanks...


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

I assume that you have DECA adapters for all receivers?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

hilmar2k said:


> I assume that you have DECA adapters for all receivers?


I'm assuming not from the description. If he is just activating WHDVR, then he would not have had the DECAs installed at the time of installation.

*@OP:*
The receivers that you have do not have DECAs built-in so you need the external DECA units for each of your receviers.. For internet access, you would also need an additional DECA and a Power Supply (PI - Power Inserter) that is connected to your router. In order for you to have WHDVR working right now, you will need to use your home network like you did when you had it working.

If you want to have a supported configuration, you will need to have the WHDVR upgrade performed by DirecTV. In your case, it will be expensive ($199 for 2 DECAs and a Broadband DECA), but you might be able to work them down on the price. It might also be possible to convince them to just ship you the DECAs for you to self-install (usually at about $25 each).

You can also go for an unsupported DECA install by purchasing the DECAs via ebay or Solid Signal and self-installing them.

- Merg


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

The Merg said:
 

> I'm assuming not from the description. If he is just activating WHDVR, then he would not have had the DECAs installed at the time of installation.
> 
> *@OP:*
> The receivers that you have do not have DECAs built-in so you need the external DECA units for each of your receviers.. For internet access, you would also need an additional DECA and a Power Supply (PI - Power Inserter) that is connected to your router. In order for you to have WHDVR working right now, you will need to use your home network like you did when you had it working.
> ...


----------



## mikeindustries (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks guys. You are correct in that I don't have these DECA adapters. It bugs me that three separate calls to DirecTV resulted in them telling me I didn't need adapters to use DECA.

So, since we don't use the downstairs receiver much, I'm probably best off keeping the ethernet setup if the cost to upgrade is too much. Let me ask you this: if I had signed up for the whole home service during the new install, would they have given me the adapters for free or for cheap? If so, I'll see if I can talk them into it.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

mikeindustries said:


> Thanks guys. You are correct in that I don't have these DECA adapters. It bugs me that three separate calls to DirecTV resulted in them telling me I didn't need adapters to use DECA.
> 
> So, since we don't use the downstairs receiver much, I'm probably best off keeping the ethernet setup if the cost to upgrade is too much. Let me ask you this: if I had signed up for the whole home service during the new install, would they have given me the adapters for free or for cheap? If so, I'll see if I can talk them into it.


If you don't use it often, MRV over ethernet would probably be fine. If you had it done when you got the initial install, it might still have cost an additional $199 at that time.

While I doubt you would get it for free, you can probably get them for about $25 each, which wouldn't be that bad. If you can, try to get 2 DECAs and a Broadband DECA with a PI. That will give you a DECA for each receiver and then the Broadband DECA would be used to connect the receiver network to your home network.

- Merg


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

The Merg said:


> ... If you can, try to get 2 DECAs and a Broadband DECA with a PI. That will give you a DECA for each receiver and then the Broadband DECA would be used to connect the receiver network to your home network.
> 
> - Merg


The OP may also need a BSF for the SWMLnb (if not green label) and a green label splitter.


----------

